# Chaerilus celebensis



## hypertension (Feb 27, 2012)

Here are a few photos of _C. celebensis_. 







adult male. Adults measure up to 25 mm.






adult female






please note that adults share the enclosure with several i3-i4. I lost one i6 and at least three i3 to cannibalism.






instar 2-3






instar 5


----------



## voldemort (Feb 27, 2012)

Good find, kabayan!!!

Thought they are communal though


----------



## Scorpion Tom (Feb 27, 2012)

hypertension said:


> Here are a few photos of _C. celebensis_.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great find! Nice looking specimens. Voldemort is right, they are communal.


----------



## hypertension (Feb 27, 2012)

voldemort said:


> Good find, kabayan!!!
> 
> Thought they are communal though


I keep all  specimens communally but there were some degree of cannibalism. One i6 was eaten by other adult cage mates. Also, it seems some i3 find molting i2 very tasty.


----------



## voldemort (Feb 27, 2012)

hypertension said:


> I keep all  specimens communally but there were some degree of cannibalism. One i6 was eaten by other adult cage mates. Also, it seems some i3 find molting i2 very tasty.


almost always true in ALL species

i have 2 2i Chaerilus rectimanus and my friend who gave it to me says that they are communal, they are so small a small delicup is an overkill for the two of them. Having second thoughts though if I'm going to separate them, plus they are rather expensive (more than their weight in gold) to lose one to cannibalism.


----------



## snippy (Feb 28, 2012)

The one on the left seems to be in the same instar, take a look at the diameter of the metasoma.

Regards
Finn


----------



## hypertension (Feb 28, 2012)

snippy said:


> The one on the left seems to be in the same instar, take a look at the diameter of the metasoma.
> 
> Regards
> Finn


Thank you for the correction. I already edited my post.


----------



## Kaiser Scorpion (Feb 28, 2012)

Compliments Ryan!
Very nice and interesting photos!


----------



## Michiel (Feb 28, 2012)

Are you sure it's not C.philippinus?

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## hypertension (Mar 2, 2012)

Michiel said:


> Are you sure it's not C.philippinus?


I cannot say with certainty that what I have are not _C. philipppinus._ Aparri, the place where _C. philippinus_ specimens were collected, is at least 450 kilometers away from where I live. I know it is not right to ID based on location. But judging from other photos I have seen, I think _C. celebensis_ is my best shot in IDing.

---------- Post added 03-02-2012 at 01:20 AM ----------

pictures of _C. celebensis_ (?) in their habitat:


----------



## Sentry24 (Dec 29, 2020)

Good day. May i ask,  what's the venom level of Chaerilus celebensis? I'm just a newbie. Thank you.


----------



## Outpost31Survivor (Dec 29, 2020)

Sentry24 said:


> Good day. May i ask,  what's the venom level of Chaerilus celebensis? I'm just a newbie. Thank you.


They are likely very very harmless how about you repost your inquiry as a new post? This thread is 8 years old.


----------

